# Si's Homebrew



## si_mon (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi everyone,

After reading all the other homebrew threads and getting some inspiration i thought i would have a go. I'm not expecting to be anywhere near as successful as some have been but just try and make something useable and have some fun at the same time

So after plenty of research i bought some ingrediants and this is what happened...

(sorry if the pics are rubbish they were taken on my phone.)

#1Rock hard and completely unuseable:lol: 








#2 I thought this was going to be too hard aswell so decided to stick my finger in it to find out, it wasnt too bad so put some on a cd.
























Fast forward a few failed attempts, mainly because they were too hard or too oily and wouldn't dry or were a complete  to buff off. After doing some more research on different oils, solvents, waxes etc i bought some more ingrediants and think i may be getting close to a decent wax, so here it is...

#8 Its still a little harder than i would like but it goes on ok and is effortless to buff and leaves a very nice finish, also beads and sheets water off like crazy 

























so thats where i'm up to, going to tweak #8 a bit to get it to spread a bit better, i think this may be because it dries so quickly. In the mean time its on my bonnet so i'll be keeping an eye on durability.

Si :wave:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

smashing stuff Si, congrats! 

Im just putting my list together for mine now, bloody £50's worth! 

Can I ask what you found worked best?


----------



## si_mon (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks, to be honest i'm still very much in the early days but the mistake that i have made so far is using too much oil and it simply wouldn't dry.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Cheers, roughly how much oil we talking? A tea spoon?


----------



## si_mon (Apr 15, 2011)

The measurements are a little bit more precise but i think i was using 44% oil and that was too much


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I think mine was something like 10% at a guess


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

Good luck, I must try resist this home brew thing, I'm so tempted.
Many thanks for posting your recipes and results, I find all of them a really interesting read.


----------



## si_mon (Apr 15, 2011)

Just give it a go, its fun! Although its costing a fair bit on ingrediants, probably should have saved my money and just bought a really nice wax


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice mate


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

si_mon said:


> Just give it a go, its fun! Although its costing a fair bit on ingrediants, probably should have saved my money and just bought a really nice wax


Yeah but I can see your motivation, I like to tinker with all sorts of things, it's not the end product which can almost always be bought better and cheaper, but I'm curious about stuff and like to learn, this would make it value for money for me. Best of luck have fun.


----------



## si_mon (Apr 15, 2011)

Thought i'd add a couple more pics of #8 beading as its just peed down!


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

I'd love to do all this Wax making but I wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Brilliant!


----------



## si_mon (Apr 15, 2011)

craigblues said:


> I'd love to do all this Wax making but I wouldn't know where to start.


I read through all the 'homebrew threads' especially rubbishboys and bouncers and got a pretty good idea of the basic ingrediants and you can find recipes online. Just give it a go!


----------



## Deasha (Jan 12, 2013)

Any further updates?!


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

Si great thread. really loving these homebrew threads. 

Cant wait to see how your wax evolves. Keep up the good work.


----------



## si_mon (Apr 15, 2011)

Only a small update, I have tweaked my recipe a little and i'm currently trying out a few different oils but i'm now having a problem with it seperating in the jar but it only does this a couple of days after its been poured, it all mixes together perfectly when brewing so don't know whats going on there.


----------



## si_mon (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi, another small update, im up to #11 now and im definately closer to a very nice wax. This one has more oil so spreads well and leaves a very nice finish. I've found that it doesn't need to fully dry before buffing off, i tried this after 5mins and 30mins and still buffs off very easily, i'm sure there are waxes on the market that dont need to dry before buffing?? The only problem with it there is some seperation at the bottom but i dont know why, i havnt changed the ingrediants and they all mix together perfectly . The only thing i've changed is im pouring into plastic jars instead of the glass pots i was using, could the plastic really be causing this??? 
Anyway here is a short video of the sheeting (fingers crossed it works)

http://s1218.beta.photobucket.com/user/si_mon_lord/media/IMG_2778_zps25088281.mp4.html










Something that really impressed me when i washed my car was how slick the paint felt, the mitt glides across the surface so well it nearly slipped out of my hand.

Si

P.s follow me on twitter for more pics and updates @si_mon_lord


----------

